
Why I switched from VS Code to only using the terminal - realpanzer
https://medium.com/@oapallikunnel/why-i-switched-from-vs-code-to-only-using-the-terminal-b4915782c6af
======
honkycat
I've been coding professonally for around 10 years ( plus 4 year degree ), did
the vim thing for the first 7, switched to emacs for the next 2, and I finally
gave up the ghost and switched to vscode this year.

I disagree completely with point #2. My emacs and vim environments were way
more complicated to maintain with the same level of functionality. Coding
without autocomplete is an exercise in frustration. The tools are out there,
they are mature, use them. They make you a better coder.

VSCode has been so delightfully BORING and USABLE, I do not see myself going
back. The VIM keybindings have been good enough.

However, I HAVE been eyeing the intellij products... if a FREE product is this
good, and all my friends are raving about intellij... maybe there is something
there.

I also have an OniVim2 license, but we will see if that ever becomes more than
vaporware.

~~~
klysm
IntelliJ blows anything out of the water for at least Java/Scala development.
I’ve used PyCharm a little bit but I don’t think it’s that much better than
what’s available in vscode.

~~~
mdaniel
> I’ve used PyCharm a little bit but I don’t think it’s that much better than
> what’s available in vscode.

I have a hard time fathoming the kind of python development you would be doing
that would lead you to say such a thing. Let's just take the built-in library,
nothing fancy, no type signature checking required:

    
    
        import re
        re.search(r'[A', 'oops')
    
    

Using the VS Code 1.47.1 with ms-python.python v2020.6.91350, mypy, and their
preview ms-python.vscode-python v2020.7.2 ("pylance") installed, it says
_nothing_ about that snippet

I hear a lot of "oh, I run linters, I don't need an IDE" but my experience
with linters is that they are great at enforcing line length constraints but
are useless for finding logic errors -- the primary purpose of using an IDE

------
48bb-9a7e-dc4f2
Trying to turn vscode into an IDE is awful in my opinion. You have to use a
lot of third-party extensions that not so rarely goes unmaintained or are
security issues waiting to happen. It's the same agony I get from languages
without a solid stdlib. And if you're really going to use MS tools you're
better of with vscodium or whatever people are using these days that remove
the "extra" features.

~~~
bobbylarrybobby
Can I ask which languages you work with? Working with python and HTML/CSS/JS I
find that VSCode works almost perfectly out of the box and the few extensions
you have to install are well maintained. But for more niche languages I could
see there being an issue.

~~~
48bb-9a7e-dc4f2
Like most of the mainstream ones at least on a basic level, some niche, I work
for multiple companies. My last attempt was over a year ago when I tried the
LSP people were raving about here. Once I started digging it was very ugly.
It's not only basic support but each language has a lot of extra integration
you can take for granted when using an IDE (not naming what I use to avoid
brand wars). For vscode that becomes an extra package you have to consciously
know it's there.

E.g. I get pissed off when basic features like toggling comments for
markup/data interchange/build files doesn't work or produce the wrong format.
With an IDE once the feature is implemented it's usually forever and you don't
have to think about it again. With third-party packages it's the wild west.
Yes a lot of people don't have this issue and love vscode, but not me. I
consider "third-party" extensions a huge liability.

------
bdcravens
> I am still a young 22 year old fresh out of school

At 43, spending as much time in architecture and infrastructure as a code
editor, optimizing my editor barely moves the needle. If I was still spending
6-12 hours a day pounding the keys I'm sure I'd feel differently.

------
NeckBeardPrince
[https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim](https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim)

